# Feeder Closet



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I got the idea for this from Doug after seeing his closet conversion project. When we were looking at rental houses, I saw this hall closet and thought "Perfect!!" (the shelves on the other side of the sliding door are being used as the actual linen closet). There weren't enough shelves to keep up with production for the reptile stores, so I added some closet maid ones in between the wooden ones. Being as there wasn't enough room for the front lip on the shelves, I installed them backwards since they won't be holding much weight (I can always put a support rod in the middle later if need be). I ordered some Benzyl benzoate that I diluted to spray the closet down with and then made mite paper using paper towels. I might add a ceramic heat bulb up top come winter, just mount a ceramic light base to the wall and I can drill through that back wall to access an outlet. 

Top shelf in the closet is melanogastors, next shelf is black and golden hydeis, next is more melanos, then my pink and white springtails, and then the CR purple, dwarf grey striped, dwarf white, giant orange, and Spanish grey isopods. If you're wondering what the Zoo Med terrarium box is doing on the floor, those are awesome for carrying 32oz fruit fly cultures, each one holds 9 and they're easy to stack.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice! Very organized.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I love organized shelves!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Woah! What do you do with all those isos?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, this makes my OCD happy =]


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Most people have clothes in there closet, but us froggers have feeder insects .
All jokes aside, very organized.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

The isos are for sale at the reptile store along with reptile shows. And I'm glad someone appreciates my neatness compulsion heh  I just hope my landlord never opens the hall closet when he's down, he might have a heart attack.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicely done Bonnie, but my closet is patented so I'm going to have to charge you.  Yeah right!
That many bugs deserves as much protection as you can throw at them. Pre-made mite paper has more potent miticides on them than Benzyl benzoate. I used my Benzyl benzoate to completely spray the inside of the closet, shelves, floor, ceiling and all. Then I additionally put mite paper down. Just something to consider.
Also, when your production gets big enough, you will regret the lack of .3 micron filters. Eventually, populations can get big enough to suffocate themselves. Here is the link to find them. Media Containers - Fungi.com


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Thats a great idea to stay organized


----------

